# Nasty foot injury...need some encouragement...



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I wonder sometimes if horses LOOK for something to hurt themselves on. I keep my 4 horses on a 20 acre field. No trees, no stuff, just a big rectangle of flat grass. Two nights ago, my barrel mare of all things comes off the field limping and I find her right front foot covered in blood. Upon closer examination I find why. It LOOKS like she stepped into a wire and then yanked back catching herself just above the heal and it's now a gaping horizontal line deep into the fleshy part of the back of her foot. Luckily no damage to the hoof itself. Just a huge horizontal cut or separation. We decided against stitches because there's too much movement going on back there. I'm now treating her with Underwoods and of course have her on penicillin shots. I'm looking into placing a wedge on the foot to keep that gap from opening so much with each step. I'm not wrapping it per Underwoods' directions. My vet is satisfied with how we're approaching everything. My mare is in good spirits, eating and drinking. It'll just be a long healing road I'm sure. Why my barrel mare??!!! I need encouragement that she'll recover from this. Anyone have any good Underwoods success stories? Anyone deal with a similar injury and if so, how did it turn out?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Got any pics?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

well, ive never had an injury recently, but one of my dads gelding sliced his whole leg probably about where your saying running into a barn.. and he had to have surgery and blah and it sucked,, and he was fine after a long recovery time!

I hope your mare recovers. I say the same thing about my barrel gelding.. Of all horses he is the one to get caught up in the fence!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I was going to like waresbares post but it won't let me.. so I LIKE your post


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Gotta love horses, an accident looking for somewhere to happen, all of them. Hope your girl heals quickly, can't help with lower leg injuries, I'm still waiting my turn for that one, but :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: from me for Underwoods, check out my thread for how it worked for my mares shoulder wounds http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/diary-wound-treated-underwoods-medicine-123951/


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's a couple from yesterday. It happened Thursday. These are when she stands square on it. When she leans forward, it gapes open quite a bit and looks worse but no more bleeding. She's obviously limping but still tries to play tag when I go to put the halter on her. She's got spirit that's for sure. It's what makes her so good at her job, which hopefully we'll get to do again some day.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

oUcH!!! I hope she turns out to be able to race again someday!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

did the vet say if she would be sound for it again or no?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hydro therapy for sure. Looks pretty dry and swollen. After the cold hosing, treat it with whatever topical antibotic cream recommended.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

That is GOING to get infected unless you dress it somehow. Too late to stitch it now, even if stitches were going to hold it...

Honestly I would wrap the whole foot, and pastern, and fetlock. Tape it at the top with an adhesive tape or bandage that will stretch a little but not a lot. And change that dressing at least every 2 days, preferably daily.

AND I would not keep her in the pasture as too much movement will inhibit healing and may prevent it entirely.

I will share a story of a broken bone - my mother's - to put into perspective how much movement can damage the healing process.

She came off a horse, snapped her humerus. Had a plastic removable "cast" put on it, which was moulded to her arm shape so that it sat the break nicely for it to knit. Was given physio exercises to make sure she didn't lose muscle while it healed.

Did the physio exercises. Every single day, as directed.

The bone would knit, and then when she did the exercises it would snap again from the movement. Eventually it gave up trying to heal. 6 months later, the specialist decided she needed surgery. 5 weeks after that, she got in for her op. It's since been ANOTHER 8 AND A HALF MONTHS and it's STILL not 100%.

Movement inhibits healing. And may stop it entirely. I know bones are different to skin but if it tries to heal and then is ripped open every time it begins to knit it will eventually give up trying. SOME movement is good, but too much is detrimental. Pasture will not be good for this mare, a stall and hand-walking daily will.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Did you ever find what she cut herself on?

If you can borrow a metal detector, it would be a lot faster than taking a metal garden rake across 20 acres, no matter how flat and treeless you are.

That's one big Owwee:-( I hope she heals soon but that looks like you're done for this season:-|

There are some horses that just seem like they should come with bubble-wrap 

One of my four is like that but his latest injury was human-induced by a Farrier that thought he knew more than me. Right now the poor horse is in the side yard with a leg/hoof wrap big enough to be another leg. I don't know what kind of drugs the vet injected into him this morning but he's "gimpin' around" pretty darn good - I should've asked for some of whatever it was


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh she's definitely not out in the pasture. I actually took these pics right before I ran the water hose on it and cleaned it with betadine. The Underwoods highly encourages not to wash it with each treatment so I clean it in the morning after she's been laying down and getting it a little messy and then I treat it 3-4 times a day with the Underwoods and baking powder which its supposed to create a bandaid of some sort. I'm so tempted to wrap it but I was strictly told not to with the Underwoods. Moisture retention is bad with this stuff apparently. My vet can't tell me if she'll be sound again right now. We do have the advantage of no hoof damage and she said its just amazing how these guys sometimes bounce back from the nastiest injuries. But yes, our racing days are probably on hold for quite some time. I have another one I'm starting. Guess he'll get more attention than we were both banking on now.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

well I hope for a speedy recovery these things are not easy. PLEASE keep us updated!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

*One Week*

I think I'm going to do weekly updates just to see if y'all see any progress. I know that an injury like this is going to take several weeks and even months so one week is really not much yet. But I'm treating her with Underwood Horse Medicine four times a day right now. Those of you familiar with it, you sprinkle it with baking powder after you spray it on and you are NOT supposed to wrap it which goes against my grain but I really want this stuff to work and I've seen some amazing before and afters. So anyway, today is exactly one week. Not much difference I guess but inside the gap is fresh pink and there's hardly any swelling in that ankle any more. Everything is cool to the touch and no bad smell. We carved her a one inch thick wedge out of oak and gorilla duct taped it to her hoof to help keep the gap closed more when she takes a step. It's not pretty but it does help and also elevates the injury some to keep it off the ground. She's completely stall bound at the moment which is driving her crazy because she's used to 20 or so acres every day. But she's being a good patient. I don't even have to put a halter on her when I come to spray her. She stands perfectly still. So it is what it is. My vet is content with our efforts. Oh and I did find the culprit out in the pasture. There was one strand of barb wire that had come detached from about 3 t-posts on the back side of the pasture and ended up laying on the ground. We've replaced quite a bit of our fencing with finish line and one inch electric strap on top (highly recommend finish line fencing by the way...easy and relatively affordable) but with 45 acres, we can't do it all at once. The back side is still barbed wire and I do ride fences regularly to check them. I'm sick that I didn't catch this loose one in time. We just baled hay in a field that shares this particular fence with her pasture so I'm not sure what happened to cause it to dangle on the ground since then. And it wasn't the lowest wire either so she didn't step into it and then pull it off. I HATE barbed wire! Our place was leased out to cattle folks before we bought it so it was completely barbed wire fenced.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

I agree with blue eyed pony..it looks really dirty! I would try to keep it as clean and dressed as possible..did the vet put her on pen or did you?
is she up to date on her tetanus...it looks ugly!
just read the update


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I've been giving her the pen shots but according the vet's dosage and she got a tetanus booster the day after it happened. I know it looks bad now but the Underwood does make it look worse. It's a dark brown spray and the baking powder creates a "crust" that you're not supposed to pick off. You are not supposed to wash it or wrap it. I know it's all very opposite of what we're used to. It does keep the flies off and disinfects with each application. I have a friend who experienced this very injury with her horse but many years ago and she said the Underwood healed it completely. He was a trail horse for many years after the injury. And she too said don't wrap it! Let the Underwood do it's thing. So I'm praying that I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

That's a pretty good cut! I'm glad you were able to find and clean up the wire that did it.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just don't know.. I'm not familiar with Underwoods but every instinct tells me that foot is just not going to heal if she's allowed to use it normally... it's just going to keep gaping open.

My pony had a nasty, nasty cut in a similar location. It was cut all the way down to the bone, starting on the back of the foot, wrapping around to the front and actually through the coronet and down into the hoof. We tried for several weeks to get it to heal using a topical cream and wrapping it with cotton and vetwrap, but with every step the pony was ripping the wound open. My vet eventually ended up putting a hard cast on it for a week and that did the trick. Once the cast came off, the leg was weak but much, much better. After some rehab, he was 100% sound. 

I don't doubt the Underwoods works but I just am not sure due to the location of the injury, whether it's going to work here. What does your vet think?


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

She said that she does believe it'll heal, it'll just take longer than a cast. It was actually her idea to put a wooden wedge on it to keep the gap from opening so much with each step. I just read a lot of horror stories about stitches and a cast so I'm personally refraining until I just don't see any improvement what so ever. I may just cave and go with a cast anyway. The finances have just not fallen into place for us lately. We had a barn fire last fall and now our home A/C needs to be replaced in the middle of a Texas August. My credit card is bursting at the seams. Nikelodeon, it is good to read that your pony is sound after such a bad injury. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I had a 6 month old filly that from all guess got her front right leg over a fence, got stuck, panicked, and basically sawed her leg down to the bone. By the time I saw it, she was dragging her leg and hobbling around. I thought for sure the vet would put her down. Nope...he's real old school and gruff...said she'll be just fine. Gave her tetanus, pain meds, antibiotics, and some wound care stuff. My farrier recommended the underwoods. 
I'm an RN and it went against everything nurse wise to not clean it. I would still use the underwoods and clean her wound. My farrier said...look, just trust me and follow the directions. He has never steered me wrong so I agreed. I did look like hell for a long time, but within 6 months everything had healed...completely. Everything grew back, even the hair was the same color and barely any scar. I wish I had before and after pics to show you. You could not even tell she had this massive gaping gash in her leg 6 months before. The underwoods is some a may zing stuff!! I say stick with it as long as she isn't showing any signs/symptoms of infection, and it sounds like your vet agrees with your current treatment plan.

I'm sending healing vibes your way!!


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh and she was completely sound to ride when the time came. Absolutely no limp, tenderness, or gait abnormality at all. The vet thought I was crazy bc I just didn't believe she would recover so well!!
If that had happened to one of us...we would be in the hospital for a very long time!!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you so much ioconner. I sooooooo needed to hear that.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

With the injury gaping open like that, I would for sure recommend wrapping it. We had a gelding cut the back of his fetlock on the fence - deep enough to hit a small artery, but not deep enough to hit a tendon. He walked around spraying blood everywhere, but not limping. The limp came a bit later - guess it started getting sore.

Needless to say, we called the vet out. By the time the vet got there, we had pretty much stopped the bleeding. He cleaned the cut out good, and because of the location, advised against stitches. He did, however, recommend keeping the the whole hoof and lower leg wrapped to keep debris out of the wound. 

We changed dressings every other day for almost two weeks before the vet said it might be safe to leave it open. We also used a powdered antibiotic the vet gave us in a puffer bottle. Horse healed up fine, but it sure was a lot of work.

Now - I have nothing against Underwoods at all - its great stuff. I used it on Rain when she stuck her foot somewhere it didn't belong and ripped the front of her fetlock open. Daughter was all panicked wanting to call the vet, but when I got home to see the injury for myself, I realized it looked bad, but was not deep. It healed up just fine with the Underwoods, and it sure was a lot less work than the gelding's cut was... but it was also a lot less serious.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My mare cut herself in that fashion, she severed an artery when she did it. We stitched and wrapped. That being said, Did the vet say soaking would be ok? I would want to soak it in some kind of betadine solution.

BUT... I had a cut on my older horse years ago, we never figured out what he did, it almost looked like he ran into something during a storm, he had a perfect 90 degree angled cut that flapped and went really deep. By the time we found it, (the next morning) it was past the 5-6 hour window for stitching so we used some type of granulating spray on it. The first few days I cleaned it with a betadine scrub daily and then sprayed that spray twice a day. After a few days I was told that by cleaning it everyday I was delaying the healing process because it needed to be allowed to scab so I just started spraying the spray over the ick. It drove me nuts because there would be dried sawdust in it or pieces of hay that I couldn't pick out w/out disturbing the scab. But it did heal so... I would follow the vets advice, just keep a really good eye on it.

Any soreness or oozing and you need to have the vet check it sooner than later. Any new swelling or heat, etc.

As for the underwoods stuff, a friend of mine used it for a huge cut/gash over a fractured canon bone and her horse healed with no scar whats so ever.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have never used Underwoods on a gash like that, but it really does work, and you don't have to wash the wound.


Little Baby Flight managed to find a nail and put a flap cut at the top of her leg, I washed it well first, which she hated, but then I just used underwoods and powder on it. It was a lot easier to do, didn't have to restrain her, or fight with her, less traumatic for her, and for the wound. I was twitchy about it because being a baby she was lying down a lot, and it looked grungy, but it healed quickly and cleanly.

If the vet is happy with the protocol you are using, and if you watch it like a hawk and deal with it if it gets hot or swollen, I say keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Boy do I need your cheerleading right now and keep the success stories coming. I am so praying I get to be the one to share a success story some day. I've had horses since the age of 14 and I'm almost 39 now and believe it or not, so far this is the worst cut I've ever had to deal with. I've been blessed in that department. The vet is definitely satisfied with how we are handling it outside of casting it and I am sending her pictures every couple of days. So now I just need to be patient I guess. It looks ugly and dirty but I'm impressed how cool everything feels and how the swelling is going down. The inside of the gap is moist and it kind of bubbles when she steps but its clear and smells normal. I check on her every hour or so. Luckily I have her at my home and the stall is just a carport and a haystack length away. She'll be one pampered little girl by the time this is all over but she deserves it. Wish I could do more. Better yet, wish I could go back in time and find that blasted wire before she did.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

The fact that it looks and smells good is encouraging. Bandit's wound was horrific... we didn't catch it right away unfortunately and it looked really, really bad by the time we did. When we were in the bandage changing phase, the smell was so horrible I had a hard time finding people willing to help me... one of my friends passed out and the other one vomited from the stench.

But again, Bandit recovered completely to the point where we were once again riding him (including gaming). Horses are incredible in their ability to heal!

Another encouraging story on healing: a mare I used to show was attacked by a cougar and chased through the neighbors barbed wire fence. Her front shoulders had huge chunks missing. There was no possibility of stitching or wrapping due to the location. She also healed up completely (though she did have some pretty nasty scars. She was able to be ridden normally and the only effect we saw was that she was hesitant to pick up the left lead, and that was the side with the most damage (there was actually a big chunk of muscle missing). She didn't seem like she was in pain at all... just that it was easier to use the other lead so that's what she did.


----------



## NicoleLynn (Aug 9, 2012)

This just happened at my barn, one of the horses that were turned out at night got himself stuck in between two fences and ended up slicing his foot open just like that...we had to give him stitches. You need to clean that extremely well, cause its gonna take a long time to heal if it isn't stitched up and is just open like that. Its been about a month and a half, and he is still having to have it wrapped. I hope she turns out okay!!!


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

Can't help, but good luck and jingles for your pony!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I have to admit, changing the bandages on out gelding was a nasty, smelly job. The first time I helped with it, the smell nearly knocked me over. I called the vet, back out. He just kind of chuckled. It was the smell from the drainage absorbed by the bandage I was smelling. He said the wound looked really great, but the bandages would stink to high heaven as long as the wound was draining. He said just to make sure that the color and consistency of the drainage didn't change, or that the smell didn't get a lot worse. 

Personally, I think it was bad enough the way it was...


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

That makes me feel better that your vet said that about the drainage smell dee. My girl knocked her wedged shoe off today that we duct taped to her and when I picked it up, I could smell the odor. I wanted to panic at first but then I noticed that some of the fluid had leaked down into the tape and wooden wedge and that's what I was smelling. I'm constantly smelling of the fresh fluid and it has absolutely no odor so I guess we're doing OK there.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

My horse Blaze did this to his foot 2 yrs ago the week after I got him.










Its was pretty bad. He was spooked by the ex trainers dog and ran thru a barbwire fence. He knicked a vein so we were scared if we called the vet they would say to put him down. So we didn't call the vet. We wrapped it tight and prayed it would stop bleeding and not bleed thru the bandage and our prayers worked it didn't bleed thru! So I had to keep his stall completely clean so infection wouldn't settle in. After a week we braved taking the bandage off and it did look all that bad.We also never bandaged it back cause it was better for it get air(so ignore the ppl telling you to wrap it.) The pic above was taken four or five days after we took the bandage off. It took a good 5 or 6 months for the foot to heal completely but because he also left blind in one he wasn't ridable for 11 months!!!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

shaggy said:


> My horse Blaze did this to his foot 2 yrs ago the week after I got him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are so many things I would disagree with in this post..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

WesternBella said:


> There are so many things I would disagree with in this post..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It was 2yrs ago and he's fine and happy now. But because Im curious what all do you disagree with?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I find it selfish that you wouldn't call the vet because you were scared that the vet would tell you to put the horse down. Also that you waited a week before changing the bandaging. I also disagree when you said to ignore everyone that said to wrap it. It's important to keep the wound clean. 

Not a big deal, just probably something you shouldn't do again. I'm not trying to start drama, I'm just saying it for your benefit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

WesternBella said:


> I find it selfish that you wouldn't call the vet because you were scared that the vet would tell you to put the horse down. Also that you waited a week before changing the bandaging. I also disagree when you said to ignore everyone that said to wrap it. It's important to keep the wound clean.
> 
> Not a big deal, just probably something you shouldn't do again. I'm not trying to start drama, I'm just saying it for your benefit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok there a was a reason for everything we did. I didn't make the decision not to call the vet my trainer at the time did because she had already had to have one horse put down with a similar leg injury. But when she but pressure on it the bleeding stopped so we bandaged tight enough to pressure on it. The reason we left the bandage for week was because we did want to pull on the wound and cause it to start bleeding again. We kept a close eye on it. and as for telling her to ignore what ppl were saying about bandage that was just an opinion.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

A veterinarian cannot order you to put your horse down. The horse owner makes all decisions. The vet can tell you what he or she recommends, and you can take it or leave it.

The vet actually recommended putting the QH mare down I posted about earlier (the cougar attack). But, since the cougar had killed another of her horses during the same attack (a very promising filly), my friend didn't have the hear to put her mare down. So, she elected to try to save her.

I also agree that not changing the wrapping for a full week was potentially dangerous. If air help heal the wound is so important, why wrap it for a full week? My vet cautioned me to change Bandit's wrap every three days.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> I find it selfish that you wouldn't call the vet because you were scared that the vet would tell you to put the horse down. Also that you waited a week before changing the bandaging. I also disagree when you said to ignore everyone that said to wrap it. It's important to keep the wound clean.
> 
> Not a big deal, just probably something you shouldn't do again. I'm not trying to start drama, I'm just saying it for your benefit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For learning purposes only, we could also add a trainer allowing a dog around a new horse, being afraid of a vet & using barbed wire especially with new horses that you don't know how respectful of fences they are. Trainer fail, not owner.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks, glad to know I'm not the only one that thinks that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I really do appreciate everyone's comments and advice. None of it falls on deaf ears. I'm the type that likes to pick and choose from many resources and form my own bag of tricks so to speak. The vet should definitely be involved at least, but sometimes the experiences of other people, and their outcomes, tells me just as much on how to approach something. I have a dog today that is still with us because I decided to not give up on a situation quite as quickly as the vet recommended simply because I consulted with other owners of this particular breed who had my problem and our vet had personally never experienced this problem herself. It took a while, but even my vet is blown away at how well our dog is doing. (Talking about a dachshund who is fully mobile again after being paralyzed for 7 weeks) So anyway, please don't hesitate to tell me all your similar experiences here and how you approached them as well as how it turned out. I appreciate the comments. Just to update, we're about 1 1/2 weeks into this and I'm noticing granulated tissue start to form inside the cut which is actually encouraging. It's starting to heal from the inside out. The Underwoods had done a wonderful job keeping infection out and the damaged tissue around the outside of the cut has a nice thick baking powder crust on it (which unfortunately she likes to pick on because it must be rather tasty..grrrrr). I've started putting dabs of Nu-Stock just around the outside edges of the "crust" because it has sulfur in it and isn't quite so tasty. I would try bell boots but the trick with Underwoods is absolutely no wrapping or anything that could hold in the moisture. The wooden wedge, which was my vets idea, has actually been a lot of help. It definitely keeps the wound closed better than just standing on it barefooted and square. And lots of prayers. To me, that's hugely important. I know y'all don't really know me or my Moon, but I would appreciate a prayer if y'all feel led to.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh I read this thread everyday hoping that your mare is getting better thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

natisha said:


> For learning purposes only, we could also add a trainer allowing a dog around a new horse, being afraid of a vet & using barbed wire especially with new horses that you don't know how respectful of fences they are. Trainer fail, not owner.


Thanks natisha at the time I was still a very new horse owner and had never had to deal with such injuries before. Everything I did was what my trainer at the time the told me to do.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

nikelodeon79 said:


> A veterinarian cannot order you to put your horse down. The horse owner makes all decisions. The vet can tell you what he or she recommends, and you can take it or leave it.
> 
> The vet actually recommended putting the QH mare down I posted about earlier (the cougar attack). But, since the cougar had killed another of her horses during the same attack (a very promising filly), my friend didn't have the hear to put her mare down. So, she elected to try to save her.
> 
> I also agree that not changing the wrapping for a full week was potentially dangerous. If air help heal the wound is so important, why wrap it for a full week? My vet cautioned me to change Bandit's wrap every three days.


 HOneslty it wasn't a full week more like 4 days. and I wanted to take the bandage off but I didn't know how as I said to nastisha I was still very new horse owner at the time.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Glad you mare is doing better! and thats amazing about your dash hound! We used to have two dash hounds brother and sister. The sister hurt her back and couldn't feel anything in her hind end and we ended up putting her down. We were pretty sure the brother wouldn't live once the sister was gone but surprisingly he took up with a beagle puppy my brother had just gotten and he lived to be 17 yrs old before he died.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, it's been three weeks since the barb wire injury. I hand walked her out of her stall for the first time today just to let her nibble on a little grass and give me a chance to check out her walk a little bit. She's actually putting complete weight on her foot and on level ground, there's almost no sign of lameness! I'm very surprised by this after only 3 weeks, no stitches, no cast. Of course I'm forcing her to walk very gently and she's not trying to act ancy or anything like that. She's been super patient in her stall. As long as she can see the other horses in the pasture, she's satisfied. The Underwood has done a wonderful job keeping infection at bay and rebuilding from the inside out. But I am definitely fighting the proud flesh. Part of me doesn't want to slow it down too much, on the inside of the gap anyway, because that's what she needs to heal from the inside out. There's definitely still a bit of a gap to fill but I would say that at least half of it is filled in from the original injury. But the outside edges of the cut are quite thick with proud flesh as well. I'm at least trying to slow it down with a mix of wonder dust and the baking powder, but I've also got Equaide on order. Don't get me wrong, the Underwood is doing a remarkable job, but I also knew that a "below the knee" injury was going to be a challenge when it comes to proud flesh. So between the Underwood and then the Equaide, I'm hoping we'll be well on our way. Here's a pic from day 19 and day 21. That line on the last pic is not damage to the hoof wall. It's just the Underwood running down. I know it's not very pretty, but again, it's only been 3 weeks and these kind of injuries can take months. I definitely have to remind myself of this A LOT.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

My colt had a similar injury, except his was much deeper and nastier. It cut into the coronary band. It was pretty easy to fix, except it took time and a bandage change every other day for the first month. I used ichthammol for first 3 days to really draw out pain and infection. Then to really speed up the healing and prevent proud flesh I used resolve wound formula. Now, he barely has a scar and is 100% sound. The hoof barely has a scar. I need to post a recent photo. When I made the video, it was not completely healed like it is today. It was healed as far as the wound, but the hoof went on and healed without a crack. I think it was because resolve pulled it all back together so fast. Resolve Wound Formula


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I now know what I will turn to in the future for proud flesh. It's been 29 days since Moon cut herself on the barb wire. Like I mentioned above, I want to give the Underwood credit where credit is due, but the proud flesh was getting out of hand and I was getting discouraged. She's walking on it really well, and the cut is clean from infection and progressing, but it was just looking bad with the proud flesh. I bit the bullet and ordered the Equaide and WOW! What a difference it has already made. I started it on 8/28 and I'm currently wrapping it with a maxi pad around the injury, gauze and vet wrap to keep the dirt and flies out and also put a little pressure on the proudflesh itself. You can use it without wrap but Equaide recommends it at first for injuries under the knee. The first pic is getting ready for the first Equaide treatment after I cleaned everything off and scrubbed it because you're supposed to apply it after you've made it bleed some. The second pic is 24 hours later on 8/29. The third and fourth pic are today on 8/31. The last three pics are right after the wrap came off before cleaning. You can see where the proudflesh has died and is literally just pealing off. She's much less sensitive than she has been. On the third pic you can see where it's already becoming more flush with the healthy hairline. I'm sooooo excited to see this progress. If anyone ever wondered if Equaide is worth the price, I can now say, absolutely.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

With a wound like this, you've got to bandage! Leaving it open & applying underwood's doesn't cut it. Resolve Wound Formula works similarly. Nothing like wonder dust, or Underwood's, it dissolves proud flesh fast. Take a look at the colt in this video, his cut was thru the coronary band. People always think products like Resolve Wound and Equaide are expensive, but when you consider the results, they are CHEAP! 

http://www.wilhorse.com/indexcases.html


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Yup. That's what I'm doing. I watched your video and it's amazing how well your colt bounced back. I am hoping to have the exact same outcome. I had already ordered the Equaide when you posted. I'm a little leery of the resolve only because it's not as well known yet and the wording and pictures are almost carbon copies of the Equaide. Equaide offers an unconditional guarantee so I'd rather pay a little more for that than go cheaper and not know who I'm dealing with. Thanks for sharing your story though. You give me hope.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

True, Resolve is not well known on the internet, but there are quite a few people in Texas OK using it. There are many people who've not heard of Equiade or Resolve. Resolve also offers a money back guarantee. What do you mean the pictures are carbon copies of Equaide?? Not sure I follow you on that one.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That really has made a difference It is making great progress now.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

6WRanch, ok so maybe not carbon copies, but the wording in the advertising and instructions is almost word for word and it comes with a mixing stick and applicator brush just like the Equaide, and the little white buckets look the same and come in exact same sizes. It seems all very much the same only cheaper. Not trying to argue. I'm just glad we both found something that works. What's important is a healthy horse in the end.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

mammakatja said:


> 6WRanch, ok so maybe not carbon copies, but the wording in the advertising and instructions is almost word for word and it comes with a mixing stick and applicator brush just like the Equaide, and the little white buckets look the same and come in exact same sizes. It seems all very much the same only cheaper. Not trying to argue. I'm just glad we both found something that works. What's important is a healthy horse in the end.


The Resolve Wound Formula results speak for themselves. I've not seen many products that will produce results like the wire cut on the colt, or the filly with the shredded leg. Resolve Wound Formula Yes, Resolve is a very unique product; it's application is important. Best applied with a brush, and it must be mixed. Both products work well, and it's a good thing you changed course before too much damage was done. Leaving it open and hoping for the best = disaster. The application directions may be similar, as both products are painted on & work best when bandaged. The bandage on your horse was an absolute must for proper healing. Glad your horse is well on the way to healing.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

6W Ranch said:


> The Resolve Wound Formula results speak for themselves. I've not seen many products that will produce results like the wire cut on the colt, or the filly with the shredded leg. Resolve Wound Formula Yes, Resolve is a very unique product; it's application is important. Best applied with a brush, and it must be mixed. Both products work well, and it's a good thing you changed course before too much damage was done. Leaving it open and hoping for the best = disaster. The application directions may be similar, as both products are painted on & work best when bandaged. The bandage on your horse was an absolute must for proper healing. Glad your horse is well on the way to healing.


I appreciate your well wishes. (and so does my Moon) :wink:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow that is really healing better!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

6W Ranch said:


> . Leaving it open and hoping for the best = disaster.



But it wasn't being left open and hoping for the best, it was being treated with Underwoods, which does work wonderfully on wounds. Yes there was proudflesh, yes it needed a change in treatment, but the combination seems to have produced good results.

The important thing is that it is healing well, which is great for everyone:wink:


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> But it wasn't being left open and hoping for the best, it was being treated with Underwoods, which does work wonderfully on wounds. Yes there was proudflesh, yes it needed a change in treatment, but the combination seems to have produced good results.
> 
> The important thing is that it is healing well, which is great for everyone:wink:


Oh, she was wrapping it the whole time? I thought she left it unwrapped and was using Underwood's and hoping for the best. Yes, it's great that the wound is on course. You can see a huge difference. The progress before was fair at best.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No she wasn't wrapping the whole time, because using Underwoods you don't wrap.

All I was saying is that she wasn't leaving it to chance, the protocol of using Underwoods is well established, so hardly "leaving it to chance" that was all.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Underwoods clearly didn't work at all.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Golden Horse is right actually. I was hardly leaving it to chance and one of the things Underwood stresses is not to wrap under any circumstances and to stay away from moisture. The combination of the Underwood and baking powder creates a crust that prevents dirt and flies from entering the wound. But I am also well aware that proud flesh below the knee is a task to keep under control due to constant movement in that area. Honestly, the Underwood was doing quite well the first three weeks. The wound is clean and healing and she's putting full weight on the foot. It was a deep cut and it's filling in nicely. It's just in the last week that only the proud flesh has gotten worse and I immediately decided to move on to my next non surgical options. Believe me, I've passed up a few opportunities to visit out of town family, spent many a late hour in the dark with a flash light doctoring the wound, I practically stand behind her with the manure fork making sure her stall is in tip top shape and yes, the vet has been involved so I'm hardly just hoping for the best. If I was doing that, she'd be turned out with the others and get the occasional squirt of cut and heal or wonder dust at feeding time. And yet, don't we all do a little hoping and praying when our horses are dealing with a nasty injury?


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

OH, there's no doubt you were devoted to looking after your horse. 

We were sent a horse that the owner wants fixed. It got hung up in wire on both back legs. It wasn't near as bad as I've seen, or treated. The injury happened in May, and the filly had just been sold, but not delivered. Anyway, they used Underwood's until two weeks ago. The leg looks terrible, except for the grapefruit size (or onion)? size wound that's left. We're using Resolve on it now. Some of the proud flesh we'll be able to remove by scraping and applying the medicine, but since the leg wasn't wrapped at critical time, it will never shrink down like it could have if they didn't use Underwoods. I'm not a fan of Underwood's, at least for foot, leg injuries where proud flesh is an issue. No doubt you fretted over your horse, though.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

6W Ranch said:


> Underwoods clearly didn't work at all.


No the Underwoods started the healing process, then the proud flesh took hold..

Look the important thing is that the horse is getting better, sometimes you have to change treatment at a certain stage.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I understand your concerns with the Underwood, especially concerning leg injuries. However, I'm actually kind of glad I treated with it first and am now switching to plan B and wrapping. The Underwood kept infection out and allowed some inside out healing. If the wound had healed too quickly, there's always that chance of some kind of hidden infection getting covered that'll haunt you later. And there's no way I would have continued to do what I was doing after noticing the proud flesh that JUST NOW showed itself at more significant levels. But I really don't want this thread to turn into a squabble over whose method or medicine works better. It is ultimately about what works best for our individual animals and every wound reacts differently anyway. That's why I'm on here. There's always something new to learn through other people's experiences that even all vets haven't necessarily come across. And I say this after working with horses for 26 years.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

have any recent pictures of how its healing?


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

barrelbeginner said:


> have any recent pictures of how its healing?


Yea they are on about page 5. They got a little buried LOL!. They show why I had to switch from the Underwood to Equaide. Proudflesh suddenly took over but the Equaide is doing a remarkable job with it. I'm really pleased with how things are going at the moment.


----------



## harmony624 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm glad to see that your horse is starting to do better! (I've been reading along and have yet to comment)

A horse at my old barn was injured sort of like this and they were told that he would not be able to be ridden again, less than a year later he was back to 4+ foot jumps and heavy riding!!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

harmony624 said:


> I'm glad to see that your horse is starting to do better! (I've been reading along and have yet to comment)
> 
> A horse at my old barn was injured sort of like this and they were told that he would not be able to be ridden again, less than a year later he was back to 4+ foot jumps and heavy riding!!


Really?! That's awesome. I'm definitely concerned whether I'll ever be able to ride her on barrels again. Right now I'll be happy just to hit the trails with her. She's only 10 years old and really good at what she was doing so it would be a shame to have to semi retire her. I'm always excited to hear how well peoples' horses bounce back from these type of injuries. Thanks Harmony!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

8 days after start of equaide. 34 days after initial injury. It's just a cell phone pic so I couldn't zoom in reall well, but the cut is almost completely smoothed out on the far side that you can't see in the picture and the part you can see has a light indention now but no more open gap. And the wound is moist when I unwrap it but no more running fluid with every step. I'm so thrilled. I wasn't expecting this kind of progress just a little over a month later. After I wrapped her up today, I did grab the camera and decided to let her model her zebra stripes.  I think I'm going to switch bandages every other day now instead of daily.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

That's looking really good! How is she walking? Any changes in the hoof growth on that foot? Looks like her weight is keeping up.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Won't be long now til she's as good as new! She's a looker with a snazzy bandage!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow does that ever look better, she is a beauty!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful girl. Her weight does look really good.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love the bandages she does look good, pretty girl.

Are you able to lift that foot for cleaning out her hooves? That is just me asking for interests sake, nothing else:wink:


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks y'all. It has helped that we've been able to grow our own hay this year. This injury would have hurt even more last year when hay was so scarce for us.

Yes, she's finally letting me pick her bad hoof up again. At first, she wouldn't have any part of lifting this foot or the other front foot because she didn't want to put weight on the bad one. Even a week and half ago when I started the equaide and the wrapping, I landed on my butt a few times because I always want one good wrap underneath her heel and getting her to pick that foot up for even a split second while holding a roll of gauze and trying to keep it clean in the process, let's just say I came out of those first few wraps looking like I wrestled an elephant. Now that it has healed up so much better, she picks it right up and I love to stand back and admire my wrap jobs.


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

Underwood is great stuff have used it several times.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

My paint mare had that exact wound, with the exception of it was the opposite front foot. Her's healed completely in about seven weeks. I didn't stall her, just cleaned and medicated it daily, keeping it as dry as possible. She has a big scar, but is perfectly sound.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Latest pictures if y'all aren't sick of me yet. The first picture is last week at 5w5d. Some of y'all probably think "ick" still but it had so much filling in to do so this is looking really good. Then the next two I just took today. It's been 7 weeks on the dot. It's really starting to work on skin now. And the ONLY reason she still has some sores there to the right is because when I leave it open, she likes to pick on the scab. Like a darn child!!! I ended up buying some quick wrap bell boots from Professional Choice. I liked those because they are smooth on the inside all the way around so I'm hoping we can stop some of the picking with these. Overall I'm happy though after 7 weeks. The vet told me it would take at least 4-6 months. I'm itching to get back on her but I definitely want to give her the time she needs. We'll probably start some round pen work as soon as those last sores heal over.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow that is coming along nicely! Great job!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

YES IT IS! im excited for full recovery!!


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Not very good with the whole cuts and stitches thing, never really had it happen THAT seirously, but my 4H Horse Leader told me to soak ANY injury in Epson salt water....when in doubt, soak it!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks y'all. I am very excited too. No stitches and no cast. And she's moving soundly. Of course I haven't asked much of her yet. I've made her lazy trot a few circles around me and she moves normal. Her walk looks completely normal. We'll just have to build up from here. I'm just happy I'll be able to ride her again. When that big open gap stared at me the day after it happened, I thought all as lost for sure. I've started letting her into a small 1/2 acre yard type area where I can still keep a close eye on her for some outside time after 6 weeks in a stall. She's loving it. Can't wait to let her back out with my other 3.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

EthanQ, I sure hope none of us ever have to deal with an injury like this (again in my case). I'll be checking fences much more regularly from now on. I've had a few people tell me to soak it. One person even said to soak it in Tide. LOL! I always thought that was more for abscesses, but I do use salt water to clean the injury regularly instead of just cold hosing it. It does seem to make a difference. I use an old mustard squirt bottle to squirt the salt water directly on there. She actually seems to like it because she always stands perfectly still and relaxes when I squirt the water. Then she wants to lick it off. Sigh......


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You have done an excellent job-I am amazed at how well the leg is looking. You sure did work hard at it & my hat is off to you! She looks to be a sweet mare & I believe they know when we help them through something like this. I hope you get her back to full use & no more injuries. Thank you for sharing & keeping your cool throughout.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Somehow I've missed this thread until now. You have done a great job with her! I can't believe how much better it already looks. I hope she continues to recover as well as she has so far!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Look who got to wear her saddle for the first time in not quite 10 weeks. I didn't attempt to ride her yet, but she got a nice work out in the round pen. She walked, trotted, loped, and changed directions several times and didn't show an ounce of lameness. I'm so relieved and encouraged. I can't wait to get back on her, if just for a stroll in the pasture for now. I think we'll be back to chasing cans by spring time.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

WOW in all honesty From day 1.. till when you said she started to get better. I didnt think she would be able to barrel race again:/ glad to hear that she can!!!!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

barrelbeginner said:


> WOW in all honesty From day 1.. till when you said she started to get better. I didnt think she would be able to barrel race again:/ glad to hear that she can!!!!


I have to say, I didn't have much hope either. I still won't know for sure about racing until we actually get back to it and put some true stress on that hoof. That's why I'm going to take it nice and slow and build her back up. I don't want to rush it. That cut is still healing every day but it's nice and scabbed over now so its just a matter of finishing it out and building up strength on it again. But I truly thought she was going to be growing her winter coat in a stall. Instead she's back on the big pasture with her buddies, goofing off. It's good to watch her.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, we did it. I got on her today, 11 weeks to the day. Oh my gosh, it felt so good. She felt like her old self. No major workouts yet although she was actually ready to go to work. She was dancing around pretty good like she does before I turn her loose. I just wanted a stroll through the pasture. I did let her lope a little towards the end. Not a bobble! What a journey this has been. When this first happened, I didn't think we'd be saddling up again until after the New Year some time. God is good!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

any pictures?


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Not of me riding her. I was by myself. I'll have to get my kiddos to take some on Saturday. I also need to get an updated pic of the foot. It's got true fresh skin forming from the outside in now. There's a little bit of scab along the center of the cut, but it's not bothering her or impeding movement. I put bell boots on her now to protect everything while we "play". I do question whether the hair will ever grow back. I don't see it happening right now, but maybe time will surprise me.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad to hear that it is all going well, good job.


----------

